# Cypripedium Ursel



## toddybear (Apr 27, 2011)

Picked up in the UK. It is C. fasciolatum X C. henryi. Here it is when in the nursery.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Apr 27, 2011)

That's awesome! :clap:


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Apr 27, 2011)

Nice one Todd. How did you get it home?


----------



## W. Beetus (Apr 27, 2011)

Wonderful color!


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 27, 2011)

Love the ring of red!


----------



## Heather (Apr 27, 2011)

Love it! I always enjoy Cyp. season around here.


----------



## Kevin (Apr 27, 2011)

Very nice! There aren't very many multi-floral Cyps, so this is nice! How big are the flowers?


----------



## toddybear (Apr 28, 2011)

The flowers are the size of a typical C. parviflorum or calceolus.


----------



## Dido (Apr 28, 2011)

Its a nice one and a good one of this cross.


----------



## biothanasis (Apr 28, 2011)

wonderful


----------



## Linus_Cello (Apr 19, 2012)

Sorry to reconstitute an old thread. I am getting a cyp Ursel. I actually ordered a Hank Small, but the nursery didn't think the Hank Small was of good enough quality to sell, so they are substituting it with Ursel (but at the Hank Small price, which is nice). I just got a voice mail about this substitution.

I ordered the Hank Small as according to the catalog, it's a hardy hybrid. I have some of the other easy to grow hybrids and species (Ulla Silkens, Lothar Pinkepank, pubescens, Gisella). My pubescens and one Gisella are in the ground, the rest are in pots. (my experience with slippers is mainly paphs, especially strap leaf.)

Any advice on growing Ursel? How heat tolerant are they (I'm zone 7a; but last summer in DC it was 90+ for weeks)? Do folks have better luck with them in pots or in the ground?

http://www.plantdelights.com/Cypripedium/products/142/


----------



## NYEric (Apr 20, 2012)

zeer pot!?


----------



## Dido (Apr 20, 2012)

Ursel should do great at the same place as Gisella, The rest could be more easier because they have reginae or parviflorum in. 
Found FAsciolatum and its hybrids easier then some other kinds. 
Henry sometimes grows in more hot region too, so it could do fine. 

The price is crazy. It looks they are from Frosch nursery about the sortiment they have, it is located in germany.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Apr 20, 2012)

Dido said:


> Ursel should do great at the same place as Gisella, The rest could be more easier because they have reginae or parviflorum in.
> Found FAsciolatum and its hybrids easier then some other kinds.
> Henry sometimes grows in more hot region too, so it could do fine.
> 
> The price is crazy. It looks they are from Frosch nursery about the sortiment they have, it is located in germany.




Thanks for the advice. I noticed my Gisella seem to be more heat sensitive than some of the other hybrids. I'll plant it with my Gisella. 
Yah, $75 is a lot, but then again, I'm getting it for $50 as it's a substitute for a $50 Hank Small.


----------



## tocarmar (Apr 20, 2012)

It is a very nice multi for a Cyp.. $75.00++ is an average price for most BS Cyps.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Apr 22, 2012)

Well, I got a blooming size Ursel for $50 from plantdelights. Very pleased with the order as all the orchids I got from them were blooming (Ursel had 2 stalks, both blooming). I planted it outside yesterday.


----------

